# Indoor / cat scaring ammo



## dottom (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone have ideas for indoor ammo? I like to do strength conditioning using power bands and instead of shooting with an empty pouch, I've been using paper ammo. They work fairly well and shoot straight for about 20-feet. I also have neighborhood lots of cats that come in our backyard and one way I like to scare them away is to shoot paper ammo at them. Although what's funny is if I miss, they think it's a game and pounce on the ammo.

What I do for my paper ammo is take the 8x10 coloring pages that my kids want to throw out and cut them into 1/3's. I crunch them down into a ball as much as hard as I can then take some tape and wrap it tightly around the ball. The tape helps keep the shape.

I also have used 1/4 page which makes the paper ball a little smaller, but I don't get consistent straight trajectory up to 20-feet. So what I do is before rolling up the 1/4 sheet paper into a ball, I take a little glue and make a circle about the size of a dime and pour sand on it. I let it dry then roll it up. The dime-sized amount of sand gives just enough mass to the paper ammo so I can shoot it straight. I use the glue because I don't want little bits of sand flying around the house.

Does anyone else have any ideas? I've tried shooting all kinds of Nerf darts but they just don't shoot straight.

Also, before actually shooting at the unwanted cats in our backyard, I used myself as a test target for the paper ammo.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Instead of risking putting a cats eye out, get some vinegar and spray it round the garden, cats hate the smell, or put some cat food on balloons and when the cat licks it with there spicky tongues, it go's bang, and that does the job,

I used dried peas in the house with a light set up and paper punch with them, jeff


----------



## dottom (Feb 22, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> Instead of risking putting a cats eye out, get some vinegar and spray it round the garden, cats hate the smell, or put some cat food on balloons and when the cat licks it with there spicky tongues, it go's bang, and that does the job,
> 
> I used dried peas in the house with a light set up and paper punch with them, jeff


Good point on shooting cat's eye out.

Our neighborhood is over run with cats and some are pretty aggressive. I bought special anti-cat powder and lined our fence top and bottom with it but they still come in. The only effective solution to scare them away so far has been water guns which the kids love, but when they aren't always loaded, kids don't have shoes on, it's cold out, etc. The local SPCA even setup a capture and fix program just for our neighborhood, they gave us traps and we bring the cat in, they fix and notch the ear, and drop them off.

We have 4 cats ourselves and the other cats come in the yard and fight. We keep our cats indoor as much as possible to avoid the neighborhood cats. There are cat fights every night, though it tends to be cyclic with lots more fighting during mating cycles.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Try a super soaker, with half water half vinegar, give them a blast, i dont get cats in my back yard, i have 9 dogs ha ha, jeff

http://www.hasbro.com/shop/details.cfm?guid=93577FEA-19B9-F369-D920-53CC7D6B4BCE&product_id=25944&src=endeca


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Super soakers shoot along way very good for scaring cats off I used to use one just recently A cat has appeared in our front yard it's after the birds the wife feeds them.I think I will go with the vinegar sprinkled around the yard this time as I dont have a super soaker anymore.Like the idea with the cat food and baloon Jeff that would be funny to see them jump.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Male cats are really annoying when they fight during the midnight. Can't they fight like men instead of growling for hours before actually touching each other? It's really annoying because I can't go out at midnight! I can't do anything harmless to them, slingshot is good, but it can put out the eye of the cats, a marble into the cat would do the job.







Cats have natural bullet-proof vest, I've one thrown an egg sized rock at a cat at 6 metres, with all my might, but the cat seems to be unhurt, it just stood there and see what just happened. I've also tried incense ash mixed with white pepper, I shot that using my blowpipe, wrapped in toilet paper, right into the face. It's useless, they still come back.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

tape a zippo lighter to the front of the super soaker water gun.... fill gun with petrol............and hope you live close to a specialist burns hospital







............ dont actualy do this by the way children.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Get a Dog that Loves Cats.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> Get a Dog that Loves Cats.


Loves them In a breakfast, sort of way. 
YES








Get a dog that loves cats.
NO


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

lol some good replys. if you are after indoor ammo try using the beads of them cheap necklace children have they shoot pretty good indoors.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nerf darts are alot of fun to shoot with a low powered slingshot.
Hold the rubber front part in the pouch with the stem sticking up. They will straighten out and fly 20 yards if you've got the room.


----------

